# LEDs as alternative lighting: Planning stages



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

In 1-2 weeks, I plant on doing a 1-2 month study on LEDs vs. PCs. The lights to be used are 7x 1watt Luxeon Stars vs 1x7watt PC (azoo palm light). Luxeon Stars, for those not acquainted, are ridiculously bright LEDs. www.lumileds.com for more info.

The plants I'll use in the test are:
Glosso, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Dwarf Hair Grass

My test tanks will be those ~ 4x6x4 disposable rubbermaid containers. 
Water changes will be made weekly with a stock solution of nutrient fortified water...100% water changes (to gravel line). I will use 1-1.5" of established eco-complete from my 30g.

Filters in "tanks" this size is impractical.

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds very interesting! Cant wait to hear some results


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

According to their stats, the 5500k has a nice spike in the blue region, but a lower, but wider portion of red. Their "Warm white" ones have a smaller blue output but a LOT more in the red range.

I'm wondering of a mix of the two would give better results.

Data: http://www.lumileds.com/pdfs/protected/DS23.PDF


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.mouser.com/index.cfm?han...ductid=500405&e_categoryid=90&e_pcodeid=59902
How much are those?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

$ 158.180 ea. 

I'll stick with the luxeon experiment first


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Just an update. I will be running two tandom projects. One will be a long term viability study using 24 1watt luxeon stars over a 10g. The second will be a growth comparison study on Luxeons vs PC.

Thes projects are going to start within the month if all goes well. I will be creating a separate thread (journal style) with (hopefully) weekly or bi-weekly photo updates.

Any suggestions or comments are welcome.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I think you need more light, and C02!! :lol:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

*L* I thinkI've spent enough money already *L* I will be getting a new CO2 setup soon, so I will see about splitting the out put to all the tanks though.

not sure ifI will do the co2 to the LED vs PC tank since I can't get them even enough on co2, but I will be dosing excel.


----------



## wonder woman (Apr 8, 2004)

Um, Tony, don't you have a girlfriend?

But, seriously, the LEDs sound interesting, because, as I understand it, they're the lighting of the future. I saw a little blurb about it on HGTV (okay, now you can make fun of ME!).


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Sounds really great! I can't wait to hear how things turn out. Led's need to drop in price before I can consider them, but I to belive this to be the way of the future


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

married actually  but she lets me do this stuff 


They are a bit pricey now, and I would have done it except that LUMILED sponsored me on a majority of the LEDs. I should be getting the LEDs heatsink and drivers soon enough. ..oh..need nylon screws..better go order some  ..the fun of drilling and tapping ~ 60 holes.


----------

